# اقتنوا الله في هياكلكم - رسالة إرشاد حلوة للنفس



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2013)

سلام لكم يا إخوتي، في أعماق شعوري من الداخل سعي عميق يشعلني بغيرة المحبة حتى جعلني باستمرار أطلب الله، ومن واقعية هذا الشعور جعلني أكتب لكم إرشاد من النبع الحلو الذي يفيض منه الروح ليجعلني اتلقف سرّ عمل الله في النفس، ومنه أكتب إليكم بمحبة فائقة إرشاداً فيه سرّ الحياة الجديدة التي لنا في المسيح ذخراً حياً، لذلك اقول لكل واحد:


  أجعل شغلك الشاغل وتركيزك الأعظم ومحور حياتك في أن تطلب الله من كل قلبك ليسكن هيكلك الخاص، وأن وضعت في قلبك أن تقتني محبة الله وتتشرب منها، فهيأ نفسك لها وركز في وصية الله، طالباً معونة الروح القدس لكي يكون القوة المصاحبة لك في كل شيء لتكون قادراً على تتميم الوصية فيُكتمل إيمانك ليكون عاملاً بالمحبة.
 


 ولا تنسى أن هذا كله يرتكز على الصلاة الكثيرة بمداومة، بصبر وتأني مع استمرار المكوث عند قدمي المُخلِّص تحت كلمة الله وليست فوقها، لكي تتأدب النفس وتتقوم في البرّ، لذلك علينا أن نتوسل بتواضع عظيم إلى الله أن يُعيننا ويُعضدنا على تقويم سلوكنا، فالبئر عميقة بالنسبة لنا ولكن ماءها عذب جداً وطيب للنفس، فالباب ضيق والطريق حرجة والرحلة قد تطول، لكن المدينة التي نسير نحوها ممتلئة فرحاً وسروراً ويستحيل مقارنة مجدها الفائق بما في هذا العالم من مسرات وأفراح عظيمة ونجاحات فائقة، والجبل شامخ وعالي جداً ولكن أعلاه كنوز عظيمة فائقة.


وفي الواقع الاختباري فأن الصلاة صعبة فيها مشقة، وذلك لأنها تحتاج أن نتسلقها بالتواضع، والوصول لغايتنا مشقة فائقة لأن فيها تنازل عن رغبات قلبنا النجس الذي يخدعنا كثيراً بشهوات قد تُسرنا وقتياً لكنها تقتلنا بطيئاً مثلما يسري السم ببطئ في من يتناوله مع حلو الطعام الشهي، لذلك علينا أن نحذر من الإثم لأنه يبرد المحبة ولو استمرينا فيه قد نفقد كل رغبة لنا في الحياة مع الله.
 
 فاسعوا يا إخوتي - باستمرار ومداومة - لكي تمتلئوا من حياة الله
 واقتنوا المحبة بالصبر في الصلاة الدائمة، كونوا معافين  ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> [/INDENT]
> فاسعوا يا إخوتي - باستمرار ومداومة - لكي تمتلئوا من حياة الله
> واقتنوا المحبة بالصبر في الصلاة الدائمة، كونوا معافين  ​


*
حاضر يا أستاذ أيموندد

سأستمر فى السعى و سأستمر فى المداومة 

صلواتك*


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يبارك حياتك بكل بركة روحية في السماوات 
ويهبك معونة الروح القدس ليسندك كل أيام حاتك مع أسرتك لتتمموا الوصية حسب قصد الله آمين
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2013)

> استمرار المكوث عند قدمي المُخلِّص تحت كلمة الله وليست فوقها


*كيف نفرق بين اننا تحت الكلمة وليس فوقها ؟*


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *كيف نفرق بين اننا تحت الكلمة وليس فوقها ؟*



فوق الكلمة بمعنى إني أنا الذي أبحث عن معناها بفكري الشخصي وقدرتي على الدراسة والفهم، أما الجلوس تحت الكلمة أي تحت سلطانها، أقرع بابها بالصلاة طالباً روح الإلهام الذي كُتبت به ليشرح لي قصد الله كما هو، ويعمل بها في داخلي لكي تطهرني بالتمام، لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وقادرة على اختراق القلب وكشف نياته فهي قوة طهارة النفس وتجديد القلب واستنارة الفكر، لأن للأسف كثرين يدخلون الكلمة يمعنى Understanding أي تحت الفهم أو تحت الفحص، أي يخضعها للعقل، أو يجعلها للاستنتاج العقلي، وبذلك يدخل في فهم الكلمة من خلال فكره هو وليس فكر الله الحي وحسب قصده هو لا الناس.
​


----------



## النهيسى (16 يونيو 2013)

*فاسعوا يا إخوتي - باستمرار ومداومة - لكي تمتلئوا من حياة الله*
*  واقتنوا المحبة بالصبر في الصلاة الدائمة، كونوا معافين*


*آمين آمين آمين*
*شكرا لحضرتك للموضوع الجميل جدا*
*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## كلي أمل (16 يونيو 2013)

شكرآ لجهودك اخي الرب يبارك بيك 

ربي يفرجها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

رساله رائعه يااستاذي

ربنا يبارك في حضرتك 
ويبارك عمل خدمتك .


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يونيو 2013)

رساله جمييييييله استاذنا الغالي
ميرسي كتيييييييييير
ربنا يكون مع حضرتك ويحميك
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القديسين
​


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2013)

آمين أيها السيد الرب افرج عن كل قلب وفرح كل نفس بحضورك وسكناك في كل آنيتنا آمين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (17 يونيو 2013)

> أجعل شغلك الشاغل وتركيزك الأعظم ومحور حياتك في أن تطلب الله من كل قلبك





> ولا تنسى أن هذا كله  يرتكز على الصلاة الكثيرة بمداومة، بصبر وتأني مع استمرار المكوث عند قدمي  المُخلِّص تحت كلمة الله وليست فوقها، لكي تتأدب النفس وتتقوم في البرّ


الرب يبارك خدمة حضرتك استاذ ايمن 
رسالة مهمه جداً و مفيده و وصاياها اساس الحياة مع المسيح


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة النعمة المُخلصة وملك كياننا كله بالتمام 
مطهراً إيانا حتى نمتلئ من محبته الحلوة آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (17 يونيو 2013)

*موضوع و إرشاد رائع أستاذي

لأنه بالحق هو هيكل الله

"الذي فيه أنتم مبنيون معاً مسكناً لله في الروح" ( أفسس 2: 22 )

" أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله، وروح الله يسكن فيكم
إن كان أحد يُفسد هيكل الله فسيفسده الله لأن
هيكل الله مقدس الذي أنتم هو" ( كو 3: 16 )*


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2013)

آمين أخي الحبيب ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض كثيراً
حتى نأخذ هذه العطية الثمينة من الله الحي آمين
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 يونيو 2013)

> *فاسعوا يا إخوتي - باستمرار ومداومة - لكي تمتلئوا من حياة الله
> واقتنوا المحبة بالصبر في الصلاة الدائمة، كونوا معافين ​*




*آمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يارب

ميرسي استاذي الغالي على الرساله الرائعه
ربا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## soul & life (17 يونيو 2013)

*آمين يارب
شكرا استاذ ايمن ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 يونيو 2013)

كل موضوعاتك جميلة جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يبارك حياتكم ويسعدكم بملء غنى النعمة الفائق آمين
​


----------



## tamav maria (17 يونيو 2013)

أجعل شغلك الشاغل وتركيزك الأعظم ومحور حياتك في أن تطلب الله من كل قلبك ليسكن هيكلك الخاص،

شكرا استاذنا للموضوع الروحي المهم
ربنا يبارك لنا في حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## aymonded (17 يونيو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويهبك ويهب الكل ملء حياته لنفرح جداً بسكناه فينا آمين​


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2013)

رساله رائعه جدا يا ايمن 
شكرااااااااا لمجهودك الاكتر من رائع 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويجعلها دايما مثمره 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يونيو 2013)

*ميرسى جدا يا استاذى للرسالة الاكثر من رائعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ومجهودك الرائع *​


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2013)

وهبنا الله أن نمتلئ من حياته ونشبع من حضوره الدائم معنا
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض كثيراً جداً، كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 يونيو 2013)

امنحنا يارب ان نعمل أرادتك ونكون تحت كلمتك​


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2013)

وهبك الله قوة حياة النعمة المُخلِّصة بفرح دائم آمين
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (18 يونيو 2013)

Well don ayamonded in the mater of fact we are all after baptized ready and prepared to accept God's spirit in our alter but it depend on every one of us to keep it in active or be lazy and be busy at anything els may God father of our Lord who unique able to give attention by the way which is every one of us attend it to be repentance and start to keep God's spirit and build it on his won hose on Roch


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة حياة الملء لنفرح ونُسرّ بسكناه معنا حسب قصده
صلي لأجلي كثيراً يا محبوب يسوع الحلو آمين​


----------

